# Turn off RF on remote



## WorldBandRadio (Dec 20, 2010)

It's happened one too many times... I'm watching a show "live" within the 30 minute playback buffer. I'm about 15 minutes behind real time.

Then I drop the remote, or it falls off the chair, and serendipitously the channel button is pressed as it hits the floor.

The channel is changed, and I miss the 15 minutes that I had not yet seen.

Is there any way to make the Roamio remote IR-only, i.e., disable the RF capability?

thx.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I stole this:

To switch modes
Switching to IR mode

To enter IR mode, press and hold the TiVo+Red C buttons until the activity indicator on the remote control lights. The remote remains in IR mode until you enter the key combination that puts the remote into RF mode.
Switching to RF mode

Entering RF mode causes a paired remote that is currently operating in IR mode to switch to RF mode. This procedure has no effect in New Pairing mode or when the remote is unpaired. To change the remote control from IR mode to RF mode, press and hold the TiVo+Green D buttons until the activity indicator on the remote control lights.


----------



## joblo (Jun 5, 2002)

Once in IR mode, can it be switched to one of the numbered codes or does it still do only the universal IR code? (0,iirc)


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

joblo said:


> Once in IR mode, can it be switched to one of the numbered codes or does it still do only the universal IR code? (0,iirc)


Yes, Hold Tivo & Pause then press a number 1-9. the default is 0, which is all the 1-9 addresses. To set an address for a specific Tivo, just go to the system Information screen and back out using the remote with the set address. It separates control if you have multiple Tivos nearby. (I have 2 on 1 TV.)


----------



## joblo (Jun 5, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> Yes, Hold Tivo & Pause then press a number 1-9. the default is 0, which is all the 1-9 addresses. To set an address for a specific Tivo, just go to the system Information screen and back out using the remote with the set address. It separates control if you have multiple Tivos nearby. (I have 2 on 1 TV.)


Thanks. I knew the procedure, but when I did the 30-day trial on a Roamio shortly after it was introduced, the remote only supported the universal code, and it had a tendency to drop out of RF and back to IR without warning, which made it unacceptably risky to use with my whole house IR repeaters.

Glad to know they've fixed that.


----------

